# Now San Miguel de Allende



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

It seems that more frequently wherever expats are concentrated home invasions are becoming more frequent.

San Miguel de Allende.- A foreign resident of 70 years of age, was the victim of a violent assault at noon last Wednesday in Villa de los Frailes. Despite making the report immediately to public safety, they took five hours to reach the site.


Last Wednesday, at approximately 12 noon, a 70-year-old resident was thrown to the ground at her home by a masked individual who managed to enter through an open door, a gun was placed behind her head . Three men, who had been sitting in a Dodge van outside the house in “Los Frailes” entered the house and quickly searched the property for valuables. They left almost as quickly as they arrived, with a small amount of cash, a television, a computer and a backpack.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1581227251953242/permalink/2002205789855384/


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Those of us without FB accounts can't follow your link.

Sounds like an inside job to me. Current/Ex employee, un-vetted worker. It was violent because a gun was present ? I guess there is a sizable expat community in the town/city we live outside of. It was much larger at one point. There is an email group for things like events, selling stuff etc. I can not recall any messages related to an expat being targeted for anything - in a long long time.

Most every house around is either a) in a gated community or b) surrounded by a secured wall. Sure stuff still happens but as I said - often inside jobs. People who withdraw monies from a teller window are often followed from the bank and robbed. There is a rash of restaurant robberies. 2-4 armed gunmen walk into a restaurant and take wallets/phones. 

There are a lot of turf wars going on in our area. Gunfire is not at all uncommon. Yesterday morning around 4:30 AM there were 8 rapid loud gunshots. Turns out a guy was killed sitting in his parked car in front of the mom-and-pop buildings material store I visit, maybe a half mile from our house as a bird flies. Hmm - what do you think he was up to ?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

15 years ago, we moved to San Miguel de Allende and there was plenty of crime happening then. Purse snatchings, home robberies, store robberies and my immediate neighbor was the victim of a home invasion. In addition, there were the gang rivalry and narco killings. 

These were seldom reported in the newspaper. Things got neither worse nor better during the over 3 years we lived there. Same story here in the Lake Chapala area.
The point is: WHAT ELSE IS NEW?

The alarmist posts by Zorro serve no purpose at all except to scare the stuffing out of Facebook readers. Oh, I get it: that's the purpose.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

lat19n said:


> Those of us without FB accounts can't follow your link.
> 
> Sounds like an inside job to me. Current/Ex employee, un-vetted worker. It was violent because a gun was present ?


It was violent because a 70 year old woman was thrown to the ground, then a gun was put to er head. A home invasion, pure and simple.


----------

